# part-time residence in Medellin (Sabaneta), Colombia



## roncbunnell

I am interested in renting an apartment in Sabaneta, in which I will reside 4-6 months of the year. My roommate will live there full-time, but the lease agreements we have looked at require me to be a full time resident. Is this normal, or just for large rental companies in modern high-rises? Any information regarding rentals in Sabaneta is greatly aprreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

